# Wo kann man Mobile Grafikkarten kaufen?



## red_hammer (21. Dezember 2013)

Servus! 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken,  meine GTX560M gegen ein stärkeres Modell mit ähnlicher TDP auszutauschen.  

Nur kann ich trotz intensiver Suche nirgendwo eine Bezugsquelle finden. 

Also wo kann man z.B. ne GTX 760m oder GTX765m kaufen?


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wo kann man Mobile Grafikkarten kaufen? ??*

Nabend,

das wird nicht einfach da du die Karten in keinem mir bekannten Shop bekommst...

Die beste Anlaufstelle für so etwas wäre die Bucht. Die meisten Module sind leider gebraucht und eine GTX 765m/2GB kostet um die 250,- Euro.


----------



## red_hammer (21. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie wird dadurch doch der Sinn der MXM Module ad absurdum geführt...

Was nutzt die Austauschbarkeit wenn man die Module nirgends kaufen kann...


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Dezember 2013)

Jaap...,
sehe ich genau so. Immerhin gibt es den MXM/2 Standard schon einige Jahre.
Der Retailmarkt scheint wohl für die Hersteller nicht lukrativ genug zu sein.


----------



## Smallone (21. Dezember 2013)

Notebookbarebone.de Notebooks selber bauen!  ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm,... den Shop kannte ich nicht aber 699,- für eine 680m?

Das ist bitter.

Dann doch lieber ne gebrauchte GTM765m für 230 Euro


----------



## Abductee (21. Dezember 2013)

Unterstützt dein Laptop die neueren Karten überhaupt?
Wenn das kein gängiger Barebone ist der in vielen Kombinationen angeboten wird, würd ich mir nicht viel Hoffnung machen das dein Bios die Karte überhaupt erkennt.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Dezember 2013)

Leute... es handelt sich um eine GTX560M, die gibt es nur für den MXM 3.0 Typ B Slot. Da die Karte meistens in MSI Barebones verbaut wurde, wird es sich wohl um ein MS-16F2 (15.6") bzw MS-1761 (17.3")  Barebone von MSI handeln.

Die GTX760M gibt es nicht als MXM Karte, die GTX765M gibt es nur von Clevo als MXM Karte (nicht kompatibel mit MSI Barebones). Empfehlen würde ich da eine HD7970M, welche deutlich schneller wie die vorhandene GTX560M ist. Du wirst so oder so eine neue Heatpipe benötigen, da die GTX560M noch eine Fermi Karte ist...

Gebe mir erstmal genauere Details zu deinem Notebook, dann kann ich dir die beste mögliche Karte für dein Notebook empfehlen und ggf. auch gleich einen Preis.


----------



## red_hammer (21. Dezember 2013)

Medion 6817. Also MSI Verpackung 


Aber vermutlich wird es auf den Verkauf des Alten und Neukauf herauslaufen...


----------



## iTzZent (22. Dezember 2013)

Also ein MS-16F2 Barebone 

Da gibt es leider einige Probleme mit Kepler Karten. Die GTX670MX, GTX675MX, GTX680M und die GTX680MX verweigern den Dienst. Die einzige kompatible Nvidia Karte auf Kepler Basis ist die die GTX770M. Damit die Karte allerdings funktioniert, benötigst du eine neue Heatpipe, da die DIE Size der Kepler GPU sich stark von der der alten Fermi GPU unterscheidet. 

Alternativ würde ich aber eine HD7970M bzw HD8970M (leicht übertaktete HD7970M) vorschlagen. Auch hier benötigt man eine neue Heatpipe. Mit etwas geschick kann man aber die alte Fermi Heatpipe modifizieren. Mehr dazu findest du hier: 7970M heatsink modification.

Oder man kauft sich einfach eine Heatpipe vom GX Model: New Original MSI Heat Sink ATI Radeon HD 7970M 8970M for msi GX60 GX70 | eBay (sehr gutes Angebot, normalpreis liegt bei 80Euro für ne AMD Heatipe für den MSI Barebone!)
Und hier die Karte selber: MSI AMD HD 7970M 2GB GDDR5 216-0836036 MXM 3.0 VGA CARD | eBay

Für deine alte GTX560M wirst du allerdings nicht mehr viel bekommen, da sie schon recht alt und nicht sonderlich schnell ist. 

btw. Wenn du dein ehr schlechtes WXGA Display mit einem WUXGA FullHD Display auswechseln willst, benötigst du auch noch ein anderes Displaykabel...


----------



## red_hammer (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Infos!

Also dann doch verkloppen und NEn neues Laptop kaufen...


----------



## iTzZent (22. Dezember 2013)

Naja, sind halt knappe 300Euro für das Grafikkartenupgrade samt Heatpipe. Da du schon das 180W Netzteil besitzten solltest, sollte es da keine Probleme geben.

Für das Gerät, so wie es nun ist, wirst du vielleicht 400-500Euro bekommen... Geräte mit WXGA Display sind alles andere als beliebt. Mein bei weitem schnelleres X6819 bekommt man bereits für um die 600Euro.


----------

